# Looking for Plow



## Robyn (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a 2002 Wrangler and I am looking for a used complete plow set up in Northern NJ

It's just for home residential use so nothing crazy. However, and easy on/off would be very helpful

Anyone have anything please email me the details!


----------



## Robyn (Feb 16, 2010)

*Here is picture*

here is a picture of my jeep


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice looking rig.

I have a Western Suburbanite plow on my XJ Cherokee, a very light weight plow designed for a few driveways, the mount was originally for a TJ, I fabbed it to fit the XJ.

Check craigslist.org for good deals on used plows, from what I have learned they generally do not hold their value too well. I got my plow for $800 (great deal IMO), new it was $3,000. Not much wears out unless used commercially, and all parts are available.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Check these guys out

http://www.storksauto.com/

I bought a refurbished setup this year from them for half the price of new and they have been great with service and help. They specialize in all types of plows and are originally an old school JEEP mechanic shop wesport They are probably not to far from you.

Give them a call.


----------



## clap (Feb 28, 2010)

Robyn my son has a 6 1/2' Meyer power angle blade in very good condition. lift frame offr a CJ and truckside mount. No lights or pump asking $375. You can email me at [email protected] for phone # if interested . We are in south central Pa. About 90 mile west of Harrisburg Pa on the Pa Turnpike
Dave


----------

